# graphics card below Rs 7000



## Drajai (Feb 2, 2012)

guys I am playing to get a upgrade for my pc

I use my pc for gaming
I just bought a 22inch LED monitor
bcus of greater resolution than usual I got fps drop for all my games and my old gpu is soo old
old gpu gforce 7300

need to buy a new graphics card in 2 weeks

must be below 7000Rs

my motherboard 

 Mercury PI945Z 
 Mercury-pc.com

my cpu Intel E4500

ram 2*2 gb 
guys suggest me a good graphics card which I can play all new games

planning to buy from pondicherry (tamilnadu)


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2012)

^^ what PSu do you have - if it's a good and branded one get HD6770 @ ~7k or else get FSP Saga II 400W PSu @ 1.9k and HD6670 @ 5.1k


----------



## Drajai (Feb 3, 2012)

thanks
what psu should I use for HD6770
can u give some names for 2000rs

their are soo many companies which one to buy

xfx 
msi 
 SAPPHIRE
etc

which one is good??


----------



## RCuber (Feb 3, 2012)

Drajai said:


> thanks
> what psu should I use for HD6770
> can u give some names for 2000rs
> 
> ...


topgear mentioned FSP SAGA || 400W @ 1.9K , this is a good SMPS. go for it. 



topgear said:


> ^^ what PSu do you have - if it's a good and branded one get HD6770 @ ~7k or else get FSP Saga II 400W PSu @ 1.9k and HD6670 @ 5.1k


----------



## Drajai (Feb 3, 2012)

but card needs 450 Watt Power Supply


----------



## RCuber (Feb 3, 2012)

Then go for FSP Saga II 500W, I have the same, but im not sure about the price. others will confirm the price.


----------



## Drajai (Feb 3, 2012)

is this card u guys mean??

 Sapphire Technology Web Site

or can u give me a link of that card
bcus I need to show it in the shop


----------



## Drajai (Feb 3, 2012)

my psu is 450w but no 6 pin connector

should I try 6-Pin Power Adapter Cable for PCI-
Express Video Cards

 6-Pin Power Adapter Cable for PCI-Express Video Cards 

or buy a new psu


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 3, 2012)

buy a new psu..


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2012)

@ OP - no need to get a 450W PSu -  FSP Saga II 400W is more than enough to handle HD6770


----------

